
'Lost Art' of Breathing Impacts Sleep and Stress - prostoalex
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/05/27/862963172/how-the-lost-art-of-breathing-can-impact-sleep-and-resilience
======
pmdulaney
This is kind of a typical NPR headline. They're not _really_ saying that the
lost art of breathing impacts sleep and stress. What they really mean is:
There's this guy who _says_ that there is a lost art of breathing and we're
gonna tell you what he thinks.

------
mbubb
BJJ and a Wim Hof demonstration have taught me a lot about stress management
and breathing. I do some of the exercises daily like hot to cold shower (wakes
up the parasympathetic response). Interesting topic - a bit of a gloss by NPR
though

------
dang
The book (or at least the same topic and same author) was discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23271572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23271572)

